# Does this homemade mix look ok?



## Kaiju (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi everyone,

This is probably stupid but, I'm trying to come up with a recipe for mouse food and I'm wondering if this would be any good?

Here's what I've come up with though. I was thinking this as the "base" and then for mice breeding/pregnant/etc, add more dog food?

2kg budgie seed 
1kg finch seed 
1kg rat food
4kg oats
2kg flaked barley
1kg paddy rice
2kg dog food

Budgie seed: White millet, canary seed, red millet. 11.1% protein 8.2% fibre 2.2% fat
Finch seed: Niger seed, red millet, white millet, sunflowers, rape seed, canary seed. 14.8% protein 14.6% fiber 9% fat
Dog food option A: 25% protein 3.5% fibre 13% fat (Step up to naturals small dog chicken & turkey)
Dog food option B: 20% protein 3.5% fibre 12% fat (Skinner's field and trial maintenance chicken & rice)
Rat food: This is my own mix I feed my rats, it's Harrison's banana brunch + straights, seeds, etc (Shunamite diet)
Oats: Plain rolled oats OR whole oats/oat groats from rat rations
Flaked barley: From rat rations
Paddy rice: From rat rations

I can't really wrap my head around how to calculate the total percentages for all of this put together. Plus, I'm struggling to find out the analysis for oats, flaked barley and paddy rice which doesn't help. ):

So, um, if anyone can tell me if this is ok, or if it's not, how can I make it better? Thank you.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

That is definitely an acceptable staple mix. I would also incorporate fresh vegetables whenever you have the opportunity.


----------



## Kaiju (Mar 6, 2019)

Lake Mousery said:


> That is definitely an acceptable staple mix. I would also incorporate fresh vegetables whenever you have the opportunity.


Awesome, thank you so much 
I cook a lot of veggies, so it'll be easy for me to cut some up for them at the same time. I do the same for my rats often.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Sounds great!

FWIW, I often feed all the dinner scraps to my mice. They can eat anything except lactose, chocolate, and fruit (various acids, etc).


----------

